# you tube video



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

saw this video on youtube thought i would share.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HqVmKwnJYw&feature=PlayList&p=84411767860F1FD1&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=27


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

It would be nice if he show you how he made it


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

i know


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

thats neat.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

The whole time that I watched that I thought "His arm needs to be bent a little more, and he really needs a longer draw length". lol


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

i know it kind of aggravates me when i watch someone shoot thats not at full draw.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I like that, It's pretty cool. does anyone know what bamboo skewers are? what ever they are it took 200 of them!


----------



## HoytBoyJr (Jun 29, 2009)

*Youtube video*

This one shows you how to make a bamboo bow



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dd_1be-uTI&feature=PlayList&p=84411767860F1FD1&index=29


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

It won't load for me, but it sounds like it's jsut a bundle bow. You take bamboo stakes and bind them togther, more in the middle, fewer on the ends. They're hardly the best.


----------

